# Mit suse 9.0 auf wlan mit benutzerauthentifizierung



## lukelukeluke (16. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander,
In meiner Schule gibt es noch nicht lange wlan. Jeder Schüler kann da mit seinem Benutzername / Kennwort einlogen und das Schulnetzwerk inkl. Internet verwenden.
Das Problem ist nur, dass es bloss eine Anleitung für Windows XP gibt.
*Weiss jemand, wie man auf ein Wireless LAN Netzwerk von Linux zugreiffen kann (welches mit Benutzername/Passwort-Authentifizierung geschützt ist), wenn man nur die ESSID/MAC-Adresse hat?*
Mit KWiFi-Manager kann ich sehen, dass die Verbidung "ULTIMATIV" ist. Ich kann aber nur ESSID und MAC-Adresse des Access-Point sehen.
Auf dem Internet habe ich schon Anleitungen gefunden, wo pptp (ppp Client) verwendet wird, welchen ich auf meinem Suse 9.0 installiert habe. Dort muss man aber die IP haben, womit man sich verbinden will, da sonst "gethostbyname" Error kommt.
PS: Bei ifconfig kann ich lo und wlan0 sehen. Bei iwconfig wird wlan9 auch angezeigt.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
-Luke

PS2: Mit *dhcpcd wlan0* kriege ich auch keine IP...


----------

